# Dirt cheep controller



## squatch81 (Nov 9, 2009)

I am looking to convert a couple of riding lawn mowers to electric using salvaged lift cylinder pump motors from forklifts. I have considered just using a contactor to switch the motor on and off, but would really like to be able to be able to throttle the motor like I could with the ICE. I would not need the bells and whistles found on the typical EV controllers but do need to be able to regulate the power to extend duty cycle for these motors.
The smaller of the two motors I have is a Hitachi rated @ 11KW/15min and the other is from a Caterpillar and is a little larger and heaver but does not state the specs on the data tag. Both are from 48 volt trucks and I plan on using 24 to 36 volts to power them.
Does this seem feasible, or am I way out of line here? Don't worry about hurting my feelings - I can take it 

Any recommendations for a cheep controller or could someone point me to a schematic I could build for this purpose? I am handy with a soldering iron, but I got out of electronic design and repair over 20 years ago so I need all the help I can get.

I also have the steer and traction motors from these trucks - destined for one of the most improbable EV conversions ever concieved, but that is for another thread after I get the mowers running.


----------



## gtkid2 (Feb 1, 2010)

will a golf cart controller work?


----------



## Guest (Feb 5, 2010)

If the motor is a series motor the golf cart controller will work. If it is SepEx just get a sepex controller for it. Good to go. There are many cheap controllers on flebay. 

Pete


----------



## rmay635703 (Oct 23, 2008)

Agree with the above, the Curtis 1204 and 1205 variations can usually be had for under $100 off fleabag and sometimes cheaper if you can find them at the junk yard.

Cheers
Ryan


----------

